# Newbie- vintage golf balls?



## Becky262 (Apr 12, 2015)

Apologies for the really random post but my father in law and I took the dogs for a walk around/next to a local golf course today. 
My FIL was winding me up about some golf balls being valuable and out of interest i googled the names of some of the golf balls I'd found when I got home (I know, sad eh). However I couldn't find much info on this one- a Maxfli DDH 500? Is it vintage- the only info I could find was from this forum saying it used to be used in the 80's?! If anyone can shed any light on this please feel free to do so. 
Thank you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome. I used them in the 80's along with the DDH Marathon. Made by Dunlop who were still a big name in golf at that time. Mass produced and so I wouldn't think of any value as such. The DDH stood for the dodecahedron pattern of the pimples


----------



## Becky262 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ah ok. Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## Doh (Apr 13, 2015)

Anything of value would have to be really old and in decent condition. http://www.golfballmuseum.co.uk/ishop/818/shopscr4.html


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 13, 2015)

Becky262 said:



			Apologies for the really random post but my father in law and I took the dogs for a walk around/next to a local golf course today. 
My FIL was winding me up about some golf balls being valuable and out of interest i googled the names of some of the golf balls I'd found when I got home (I know, sad eh). However I couldn't find much info on this one- a Maxfli DDH 500? Is it vintage- the only info I could find was from this forum saying it used to be used in the 80's?! If anyone can shed any light on this please feel free to do so. 
Thank you 

Click to expand...

there was also the DDH  HT - the balata Tour version

I've loads in the practice bags because they only lasted about 6 holes before they got knocked out of shape (the way I played )  and all the other versions of the DDH.

As already said, for any value the ball either has to be very old and very rare, or it has to be in immaculate condition (which means wrapped, boxed and never used!)


----------



## stevelev (Apr 13, 2015)

I gave a complete box of Penfold Aces away last year all still in original packages. I say aces, they were penfold balls, with a logo of each card suit (heart, club etc) and numbered 1 2 3.   Also a couple of individually wrapped Penfold Balls.

Gave em to an old guy at my club, not sure what he did with them or if they were worth anything, they were still in the originall Dozen Box.  Now did I lose a few quid or not who knows


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2015)

I've lost count of the number of DDH 500's I've found in gorse bushes, heather etc.

I normally mutter "bugger" and throw them back in there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome. I used them in the 80's along with the DDH Marathon. Made by Dunlop who were still a big name in golf at that time. Mass produced and so I wouldn't think of any value as such. *The DDH stood for the dodecahedron pattern of the pimples*

Click to expand...

Now I never new that!  You learn something new every day - I'd never even wondered what DDH stood for.


----------



## SVB (Apr 14, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now I never new that!  You learn something new every day - I'd never even wondered what DDH stood for.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it stood for 'Dam, dam Hard'!!


----------



## Ethan (Apr 14, 2015)

Unless they were used by a famous player, most older balls need to be new in wrapping to be worth anything. The DDH was a decent ball when it first came out at a time when many other balls were terrible, but it gravitated to the cheap and cheerful distance end of the market. It would be an eye opening experience for players used to oversize metal drivers and Pro VIs to try a persimmon driver and a 1.62 balata.


----------



## Paul77 (Apr 14, 2015)

I used to use the very ball a lot. There wasn't much in the way of choice and I just felt everyone was using them. Seemed ok at the time.


----------



## Becky262 (Apr 14, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			As already said, for any value the ball either has to be very old and very rare, or it has to be in immaculate condition (which means wrapped, boxed and never used!)
		
Click to expand...

Haha it's definitely not pristine- there were only a couple of mm of it sticking out of the ground so I dug it out, it's filthy!


----------



## Becky262 (Apr 14, 2015)

Aso double post, sorry, just wanted to thank everyone who replied and helped out! Thank you all


----------

